# Händler Braun in Bochum



## akitadaikota (2. Juli 2007)

Nabend....

kennt jemand den Händler in Bochum - Koi Braun (  )?
Was haltet Ihr davon, kann man da "getrost" Fische kaufen?

Übrigens haben wir schon einen Händler, den Ihr uns empfohlen habt heute aufgesucht. Sehr nett, danke noch einmal für Eure Tips.


----------



## velos (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Händler Braun in Bochum*

Es gibt bestimmt viele gute Händler, nur ich habe leider noch keinen gefunden.
Es tut mir leid, dass ich so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Ich könnte schöne Geschichten von Händlern Betreff Koi aus meiner Umgebung erzählen    
Leider werde ich bei mind. 3 Händlern aus meiner Gegend keine Fische mehr kaufen.
Aber das ist meine Sache und jeder sollte sich ein pers. Bild machen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kwoddel (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Händler Braun in Bochum*

Hallo
Koi-Braun : : : also ich würde da nicht kaufen


----------



## akitadaikota (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Händler Braun in Bochum*

Guten Morgen,

wo kommst Du denn her? Auch aus dem Ruhrgebiet? Dann nenn mir doch bitte mal die Händler, wo Du nicht mehr kaufen würdest (vielleicht per PN)

Was ist denn mit Braun? 

Nachdem wir gesehen habe, was bei meinen Eltern los ist, haben wir echt Bedenken, wo man noch problemlos hingehen kann.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Händler Braun in Bochum*

Moin,

ich kann dir zwei Händler empfehlen, die ich persönlich kenne.

http://www.kois-fuer-kenner.de/
http://www.koi-corner.de/

Mit Koi-Braun kenne ich mich nicht aus, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## thaldor (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Händler Braun in Bochum*



			
				akitadaikota schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wo kommst Du denn her? Auch aus dem Ruhrgebiet? Dann nenn mir doch bitte mal die Händler, wo Du nicht mehr kaufen würdest (vielleicht per PN)
> 
> ...



hi,

ich kenne braun und deren geniale öffnungszeiten (die sich alle paar wochen ändern). ich perönlich würde dort kein koi kaufen, da in einigen becken (zumindest als ich letztes mal im mai da war) einige fische verletzungen und rötungen an haut und flossen hatten. das muss nix heissen, aber ich will mir auch nicht die seuche in den teich holen. ich kaufe meist bei

www.koifarm-nietho.de

die preise sind ähnlich wie bei braun, oft sogar noch etwas billiger und die fische sind zu 100% fit. soweit ich weiss kommen ende juli/anfang august auch wieder neue fische ! dort kann dir auch zu jedem fisch das alter und die herkunft genannt werden 

mfg


----------



## akitadaikota (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Händler Braun in Bochum*

zwar ein bisschen spät, aber trotzdem noch ein schnelles Danke für Eure Antworten


----------

